# Any BBQ compeitions/festivals in Upstate SC area?



## valien (Jan 11, 2010)

Being a noob to the smoking thing and after watching some really cool Travel channel shows on BBQ competitions I'm dying to attend one and sample some insanely good food. 

So does anyone know if there are any competitions/festivals/gatherings in the Upstate South Carolina area coming in 2010? I can even journey to Western NC (Asheville, etc) to find some good food!

~V


----------



## olewarthog (Jan 11, 2010)

Here are a couple of good links to check out & bookmark:

http://www.barbecuenews.com/calendar/index.asp

http://www.bbq-festivals.com/bbqfestival_directory.html


----------

